# My baby drowned and its all my fault



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Please don't tell me it isn't. 

I went up to check on charlie...my hamster who was losing weight. I opened the treat door and got him out. I put him back in on the level with his food. I didn't close the treat door.

He got down the steps and climbed onto Roma's cage in the bathroom. He must have jumped onto the toilet and fallen in. He drowned. I couldn't revive him. I tried. I am the worst ever.

I have lost my poor little baby to such a horrific death. My poor Charlie.

Rip my gorgeous little man.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

I am so so soryy for you, I din't know what to ay, but don't blame yourself.
RIP sweet baby
DT


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

OMG Niki I don't know what to say  how awful for you, it was a tragic accident and you really mustn't blame yourself. I am so sorry, poor little Charlie RIP and say hello to my little ones Rosa and Matilda at the bridge xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

I am so, so sorry...

Sending hugs your way [huge hugs]

Sleep tight little one xxxx


----------



## ThePetPlace (Jan 13, 2010)

Don't blame yourself - it could have happened to anybody.

RIP Charlie.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

My friends kitten got into her washing machine....
She is a nurse,but thinks he had brain damage,and it was too late.She smashed the door off,but it was too late.
Dont blame yourself.these things happen. End of


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Yeah I am simply distraught. He felt cold...but soft. Not sure how long. I had been up a few times! And those eyes. Thats the image thats haunting me. I have never seen such fear in an animal before. And that was how he died. In fear.

RIP my gorgeous beautiful baby boy!

However the wet fur meant all of him was visible to me. He had a lump in his chest. Was hard lump. Could this have been a tumour...or broken rib? Wonder if he broke a rib or something on a previous escape attempt...was about a month ago when I got the rats. And he came down three flights of steps. Or maybe he did it last night?

He was only abour a year. Such a sweetie.

RIP Charlie.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im so sorry Niki... it was a tragic accident so please dont blame yourself xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> im so sorry Niki... it was a tragic accident so please dont blame yourself xxx


Thanks hun. xx


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

The same kind of thing happened to my sister years ago her Hamster got out of it's Cage..After Hours of Hunting everywhere ( The usual places ) Behind the settee in cupboards all the usual cozy places you'd be expecting She then Saw Him in the mop Bucket he's Drowned too. 

You must be feeling devastated By This tragic accident..

My Thoughts are with you. peace and love to you both. x x x x x x x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

so sorry niki,sleep tight little charlie


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

*I am a very caring and cautios animal mum, I have 22 rats, but I have lost 2 in the past to tragic accidents, caused by myself, I felt exactly the same as you. time will heal.
Accidentds happen, don't beat your self up, it was a tragic accident and thats that, it doesn't mean you are not a caring wonderful animal lover, you obviously are to be feeling this way.
hugs to you, and R.I.P to your little hammie​*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> The same kind of thing happened to my sister years ago her Hamster got out of it's Cage..After Hours of Hunting everywhere ( The usual places ) Behind the settee in cupboards all the usual cozy places you'd be expecting She then Saw Him in the mop Bucket he's Drowned too.
> 
> You must be feeling devastated By This tragic accident..
> 
> My Thoughts are with you. peace and love to you both. x x x x x x x


Thank you so much! Am so sorry about your sister's hamster. I hope...for them both...it was quick. I think it was possible the shock that killed him...his eyes were so wide...but I don't know.



blade100 said:


> so sorry niki,sleep tight little charlie


Thank you. xx



hilary bradshaw said:


> *I am a very caring and cautios animal mum, I have 22 rats, but I have lost 2 in the past to tragic accidents, caused by myself, I felt exactly the same as you. time will heal.
> Accidentds happen, don't beat your self up, it was a tragic accident and thats that, it doesn't mean you are not a caring wonderful animal lover, you obviously are to be feeling this way.
> hugs to you, and R.I.P to your little hammie​*


Am so sorry for the ones you have lost too. It is so horrible. Knowing that there were things I could have done to prevent it. Still at least now they are all at peace.

Thank you so much for your support. I have always offered cyber hugs to people on here who have been upset...but now I know they work  Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

It's not your fault, these things just happen {hugs}.

The lump on his chest may well be why he was losing weight. My Sandy has something wrong with her ribs, but she is OK in herself -at least I hope she isn't in pain. My Noël had a lump and the vet couldn't save him.

Charlie's in no pain now. Rest in peace little cutie.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lady Sol said:


> It's not your fault, these things just happen {hugs}.
> 
> The lump on his chest may well be why he was losing weight. My Sandy has something wrong with her ribs, but she is OK in herself -at least I hope she isn't in pain. My Noël had a lump and the vet couldn't save him.
> 
> Charlie's in no pain now. Rest in peace little cutie.


Thanks hun! Hope Sandy stays OK! She a beautiful princess! RIP Noel! xx ps no idea how to do the dots above the "o"...am not ignoring the right spelling deliberately! xx


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Oh god. hun I really dont know what to say. I am so sorry. You did all you could. (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> Oh god. hun I really dont know what to say. I am so sorry. You did all you could. (((hugs))) xxx


Thank you hun! Just think...had I closed the toilet lid...id still have my baby!  xx


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

thinking of you. xxx


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this  But everyone else is right, it could have happened to anyone. And they say hamsters do go into shock when they fall etc... which would maybe explain the eyes. But try not to think too much about that part. I can remember when Cinnamon was kicked I couldn't get the image of her lying on her back twitching out of my head for days and every time I thought about it I cried. 

RIP Charlie beautiful hammy xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

nattymariax said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this  But everyone else is right, it could have happened to anyone. And they say hamsters do go into shock when they fall etc... which would maybe explain the eyes. But try not to think too much about that part. I can remember when Cinnamon was kicked I couldn't get the image of her lying on her back twitching out of my head for days and every time I thought about it I cried.
> 
> RIP Charlie beautiful hammy xxx


Poor Cinnamon!!! Hope she's still OK though 

I know. It's just so hard to think about. RIP my baby! xx


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Poor Cinnamon!!! Hope she's still OK though
> 
> I know. It's just so hard to think about. RIP my baby! xx


She's fine  I just know how it feels to not be able to get a horrible image out of your head! Just try to think that it was a tragic accident, and not your fault. He's happy now in hammy heaven! Eating plenty of yummy fruits and veggies and hammy chocolate


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

nattymariax said:


> She's fine  I just know how it feels to not be able to get a horrible image out of your head! Just try to think that it was a tragic accident, and not your fault. He's happy now in hammy heaven! Eating plenty of yummy fruits and veggies and hammy chocolate


Now you're making me cry again!! Lol! I know. The ONLY consolation is he wasn't well so at least now as you say he is happy! xx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh hun i've only just read this thread  Im so sorry for what happened, like others have said accidents happen to the most careful of people. Try not to think of the what ifs. {hugs}

RIP little one xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I've only just come across it too, I'm surprized you didn't tell me about it!
RIP little man:frown: xx

Could the lump be water in his chest?  xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Oh hun i've only just read this thread  Im so sorry for what happened, like others have said accidents happen to the most careful of people. Try not to think of the what ifs. {hugs}
> 
> RIP little one xx


Thanks hun. Am trying! It is still hard though! Poor thing!



$hAzZa said:


> I've only just come across it too, I'm surprized you didn't tell me about it!
> RIP little man:frown: xx
> 
> Could the lump be water in his chest?  xx


I thought you had read it. Thanks hun. No idea about lump...could be...though was little and hard? Thanks though! xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Thanks hun. Am trying! It is still hard though! Poor thing!
> 
> I thought you had read it. Thanks hun. No idea about lump...could be...though was little and hard? Thanks though! xx


My suspicions are that he broke a rib from the fall into the toilet, its a mystery really:confused1: x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> My suspicions are that he broke a rib from the fall into the toilet, its a mystery really:confused1: x


Yeah I thought it was probs a broken rib...though he had another escape attempt a month ago and really it has been the last few weeks he has lost so much weight so wasn't sure if it was that! Whatever anyways...he didn't need to lose his life then  xx


----------

